# كل اللهجات : دعاء بالعامية



## mirna56

شو بتقولوا لحدا او تدعولوا لما يعمل معاك معروف او منيحة 
مثلا إحنا _في الجزائر بنقول " ربي يحفظك " .. " يعطيك الصحة " أو المغرب " يعطيك الرضا و الستر " أو مصر " الله يكرمك " _


----------



## Slim86

الله [ادخل فعل هنا] (يحفظك، يسترك، ينصرك، ينجحك) وكذالك نستبدل الله ب(القدير او الرحمن او اسم من اسماء الله الحسنى)


----------

